# I want to transfer into UCLA for my film undergrad. What classes should I take after I finish my GE?



## TheBestUsername (Dec 2, 2017)

College noob here. I feel like this is such a basic question, yet for some reason I'm having a really hard time figuring it out.

The Assist website shows the classes that transfer to UCLA for most other majors, but for Film it's blank. My understanding is that you don't actually start film classes until your Junior year at UCLA, and that you can't (and likely wouldn't want to) do those courses elsewhere, hence why nothing transfers for that major. But I still need credits after my general ed to meet the minimum credit requirements to be eligible for a transfer. 

So at this point should I just be taking classes that I like/know will transfer to UCLA? Or is there another list, similar to the general ed/IGETC list, that I should be following?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 19, 2018)

TheBestUsername said:


> College noob here. I feel like this is such a basic question, yet for some reason I'm having a really hard time figuring it out.
> 
> The Assist website shows the classes that transfer to UCLA for most other majors, but for Film it's blank. My understanding is that you don't actually start film classes until your Junior year at UCLA, and that you can't (and likely wouldn't want to) do those courses elsewhere, hence why nothing transfers for that major. But I still need credits after my general ed to meet the minimum credit requirements to be eligible for a transfer.
> 
> So at this point should I just be taking classes that I like/know will transfer to UCLA? Or is there another list, similar to the general ed/IGETC list, that I should be following?



I'd say give the school a quick call if you can. But yes... take the classes that you like and will transfer to UCLA. Contacting the school directly by phone would probably be the best bet.


----------

